# frontline plus- how long til a bath



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

how long do I have to wait to wash my dogs after applying frontline plus? 

I was hoping to wait til I came back on saturday to put it on, but it looks like Kaden is going to have to have it put on tonight when I get done grooming him. 
I hate the grease spot it leaves behind, and I get hives if I touch it, so I was just wondering ... I should know this LOL


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

frostfirestandards said:


> how long do I have to wait to wash my dogs after applying frontline plus?
> 
> I was hoping to wait til I came back on saturday to put it on, but it looks like Kaden is going to have to have it put on tonight when I get done grooming him.
> I hate the grease spot it leaves behind, and I get hives if I touch it, so I was just wondering ... I should know this LOL



48 hours and you should be good. I believe tha package or the insert that is inside says the same thing. Anyway the 48 hours before or after bath is what I have always hears as being the standard. Thought I know people who apply is right after a bath, but never right before - they wait the 2 days to bathe if the do it before the bath. 
Hope it works for you,  doesn't work here anymore. We had to move up to Advantix or Comfortis.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

we normally use advantage multi, but my vet is moving from one building to the other and only had the frontline on hand. the fleas are insane, and I forgot to put anything on them last month, now every one is getting bitten up. 

Im supposed to be showing Kaden Friday and Saturday, and I wanted to put the stuff on him as soon as he is bathed later today, just hoping it doesnt make his hair look wierd, but its better than the alternative I guess. Lol 

oh and I couldnt find where it said it on the box


----------



## g8dhorse7 (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been having to put FLP on my dogs every 3 weeks! This is the first year they have ever had fleas and the little buggers are not dying off. They aren't biting the dogs but they are not giving up their "homes!" I see them crawling around waiting fo the FLP to wear off so they can really set in for the winter. I've used FLP in the past but they have never had fleas so I guess I waited too long this year to use it. Does it only work to prevent fleas from attaching? It sure isn't working to get rid of the fleas.


----------



## Teresa (Aug 20, 2009)

See? I had used FL and then FLP when it first came out...so for years.
Just last year it stopped working. They claim that fleas can develope a tolerance but I swear they must have changed the formula, because I keep hearing about other people, in other parts of the country, having the same issues! So it can't just be the fleas in my area.


I switched to Sentinel when my director switched all the fosters to this product. It's done wonderfull, so far and since it's oral, they can be bathed right away, no issues with anything washing off or an oily residue. It also covers heartworms, so no heartguard needed either.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

After a bath, two days is optimal but one day is fine. You just need time for the body oils to regenerate. However, some people put it on right after a bath and it still works. I just prefer not to. I wouldn't put it on less than two days PRIOR to a bath.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Teresa said:


> See? I had used FL and then FLP when it first came out...so for years.
> Just last year it stopped working. They claim that fleas can develope a tolerance but I swear they must have changed the formula, because I keep hearing about other people, in other parts of the country, having the same issues! So it can't just be the fleas in my area.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

g8dhorse7 said:


> I've been having to put FLP on my dogs every 3 weeks! This is the first year they have ever had fleas and the little buggers are not dying off. They aren't biting the dogs but they are not giving up their "homes!" I see them crawling around waiting fo the FLP to wear off so they can really set in for the winter. I've used FLP in the past but they have never had fleas so I guess I waited too long this year to use it. Does it only work to prevent fleas from attaching? It sure isn't working to get rid of the fleas.


Do you do anythng to treat your yard by chance? There are all sorts of things you can treat with some toxic some not. We get a product from Walmart that hooks to our water hose outside and we spray with that a couple times a year. It's safe for people and pets to play on as soon as it is dry which is what I like about. It also works really well  Anyway like I said there are tons of products on the market, this next sping I'm going to try some of the more natural ones to see what works best, you know in the interest of the enviroment and all


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Frontline isn't working here either. My mother-in-law uses advantix and it works well for them. I tried using Sentinel, however, TheQueen somehow managed to lick her dose, and I came home to a slobbering, shivering, shaking dog with huge eyes that had no idea what was going on. $108 at the emergency vet later, he told me that she is allergic to it (as her skin was broken out), but as well that most dogs that come in contact with it will react the way she did. I still have the darn receipt somewhere. And I am STILL looking for a natural remedy for fleas.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Spencer said:


> Frontline isn't working here either. My mother-in-law uses advantix and it works well for them. I tried using Sentinel, however, TheQueen somehow managed to lick her dose, and I came home to a slobbering, shivering, shaking dog with huge eyes that had no idea what was going on. $108 at the emergency vet later, he told me that she is allergic to it (as her skin was broken out), but as well that most dogs that come in contact with it will react the way she did. I still have the darn receipt somewhere. And I am STILL looking for a natural remedy for fleas.


www.fleatreats.com Haven't used them yet, but have heard great things. Hopeing to order some and try them out. Worth a look at in my opinion. I hate those so called natural spot on they are selling now. Both my dogs had reactions to them and man they STINK! Just the two doses on the two little dogs stunk up the whole house and they were little oil slicks until i broke down and bathed them. Product also didn't work on the one dog out of three who recieved it and didn't have a reaction to it. Bummer.


----------

